# help ... my screen just exploded O_o  X1800XT issue?



## locutus12 (Apr 17, 2006)

ok, i tried the stable ati tool and at 4 mhz over stock gpu the cube exploded and i had yellow streaky crap everywhere, not just inside ati tool.

attempt number 2 was made with the latest beta which just locked and rebooted my pc at 23mhz over core stock speed.


any clues ??

its a powercolour X1800XT 512mb crossfire master card on cat 6.2.


----------



## NickS (Apr 29, 2006)

What power supply are you using? 

Nick


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes.  Please provide us a detailed list of your system.  Are any errors produced at stock speeds when ATITool aritifact scanner is run for an extended period of time?


----------



## locutus12 (Apr 29, 2006)

amd A3000+ (@ 2.5Ghz)
2 gig dual channel twinmos
200 gig sata seagate
asrock dual SATA2 939 motherboard
Akasa 400 Watt PSU
Antec super Lanboy case


----------



## trog100 (Apr 29, 2006)

it crashed my 19000 machine just by trying to load the default clock speeds.. i came to the conclusion it worked perfectly with x800/850 cards but dosnt with x1000 series cards.. i uninstalled it and no longer have it on my 1900 machine.. 

shame really cos i loved it with x850 cards.. 

trog


----------



## locutus12 (Apr 29, 2006)

what do you use to clock it now ?


----------



## NickS (Apr 29, 2006)

That power supply won't power that rig, I'm sorry.

Any 400w will be extremely stressed with an X1K card.

I'd look at any Enermax, Antec, OCZ, or Tagan 480w


----------



## JaiQwan (Apr 29, 2006)

400 Watt PSU :shadedshu 

Oh yes NickS Ho So very True 



			
				locutus12 said:
			
		

> amd A3000+ (@ 2.5Ghz)
> 2 gig dual channel twinmos
> 200 gig sata seagate
> asrock dual SATA2 939 motherboard
> ...


----------



## trog100 (May 2, 2006)

i just use the ati ccc overdrive thing to clock my x1900xtx card.. cos its an xtx its nearer being overclocked anyways.. and runs that bloody hot i aint over keen on taking it much further.. i get 12000 in 2005.. which aint bad.. 

trog


----------



## INSTG8R (May 2, 2006)

Wait tho why are you trying to OC a Mastercard?? dont think that would be the smartest thing to do would it? But I totally agree on the underpowering with the PSU tho


----------

